# Datei schreiben in einer Web-Application



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Okt 2005)

Hi,

ich versuch grade eine Datei zu ändern, welche unter WEB-INF liegt. Ich bekomm keine Exception, aber funktionieren tut es auch net.

Ich will nur eine Datei öffnen, nach Möglichkeit über n File-Objekt, etwas reinschreiben und die Datei speichern. Das ganze soll in nem Servlet geschehen. 

Wie geht n das ?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Okt 2005)

getAbsoultePath...

code?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Okt 2005)

```
//Aufruf erfolgt mit
//super.getServletContext().getRealPath("/WEB-INF/xml/results.xml")
//Datei liegt unter WEB-INF/xml/


File out = new File(path);
FileWriter writer = new FileWriter(out); 
			
XMLOutputter outputter = new XMLOutputter(Format.getPrettyFormat()); 
outputter.output(document, writer);             
writer.close();
```

keine exception, keine gar nix


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Okt 2005)

hat sich erledigt..aber ich weis immer noch net was ich geändert hab ;d


----------

